

How-to automatically identify similar images using pHash - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_identify_similar_images_using_phash

======
orlyb
How to identify similar images uploaded by users' to your website or
application using pHash (perceptual hash), supported by Cloudinary's API.
Sample code included for image upload with pHash generation.

------
ranrub
The easiest way to find similar images, ever!

